

Tutor Matching Service: Working With Colleges To Increase Academic Success - blakeapm
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/01/andreessen-backed-tutor-matching-service-is-working-with-colleges-to-upend-the-tutoring-industry-starting-with-cost/

======
dankest
This would have been excellent at UCSB as well: most tutors would just post
signs everywhere, and students had to way to rate quality.

------
sammuci
My university could definitely utilize this service. It can be such a pain to
find an affordable tutor in the bay area!

